# Is it legal for me to hide my gun here?



## blackie (Oct 15, 2007)

I made a custom bracket on the floor right in front of my seat that holds my xd40 SC in a posistion thats very easily drawn. Me being a newbie CHL carrier im not 100% sure this is OK here in TX. Is it ok to keep my gun here as long as i have my CHL? or does it have to be 100% hidden?


----------



## blackie (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

*chl*

I think you will be ok, as long as some brady bill supporter doesnt see it sitting there, just be careful when u go to public places, and you are switching it from car to holster... its a pain in the ass if someone calls the cops on you...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U better keep a town around, and drop it over that if U get pulled over for speeding or something. That way THEN it will be completely concealed. If the cop notices it on his own, and U don't have something over it, U could be in trouble.

Kewl setup, though...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Best application of XD Gear I ever saw...

lol

Jeff


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't answer the question. The picture isn't big enough for me to see what you're talking about. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U better keep a _town _around, and drop it over that if U get pulled over for speeding or something. That way THEN it will be completely concealed. If the cop notices it on his own, and U don't have something over it, U could be in trouble.
> 
> Kewl setup, though...


I think Shipwreck means TOWEL.

Of course, judging by the size of the pic, maybe he is thinking of a small town, something like Caldwell, maybe??

:mrgreen:

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that was supposed to say "TOWEL"


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

If you are a CHL holder, you can carry your weapon, concealed, in your vehicle. In some states you are allowed to carry concealed regardless of your CHL status. Under the seat is probably one of the better places to put it (the other being to the side of the seat but most cars make that a tight fit). Just make sure that, if a police officer asks to see your ID, you give him your driver's license AND CHL, as if the weapon is in your reach, you are carrying, whether it's on your person or not.


----------

